# megs # 7 show glaze



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi there can you tell me when this is going to be back in stock? 

Cheers Jamie


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its in stock now :thumb: 

Best Regards, 

Johnny


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks will place my order now then thanks.

Jamie


----------

